# Champion giant HMPK x Sibling



## EvilVOG

Think i finally got one to hold. Spawn occurred sometime Monday morning/afternoon, something like that. Hatch happened overnight last night. Piles of fry on the bottom. 

Anyway Father and mother are both from my Red/Black Giant spawn. Father is a 2-time Reserve best of show winner, also won his class twice, and took third in class at another show. (all new breeder division). His brother also won Reserve best of show at the California show, along with winning his class and another brother also took second in that show.









Mother is the smallest surviving runt from my giant spawn (father was among the runts also but got separated as a keeper and bulked up considerably)









I will get a better picture of her soon.












Daddy didn't seem to like me filming so i kept it short.


----------



## titolatino1970

thats cool bro congrats


----------



## Sena Hansler

congrats! And good luck!


----------



## EvilVOG

Been keeping a little log :

11/12/12 Spawn occurred sometime in the morning/afternoon

11/15/12. Hatch happened overnight, Piles of fry on the bottom. There's so many fish, estimating over 100

11/17/12 fry are swimming free, all but 1 or 2. some have been swimming free for a day now. Removed father, started feeding fry and switched on filter. doesn't seem to bother them any. Fed microworms, about 2 fingers. Fry seem to already kind of show darkness on some of them. Started bbs hatchery. also added the big snail

11/18/12 started other bbs hatchery. Morning feeding was 2 fingers of MW, night feeding was to be bbs, but they didn't hatch (might have been too hot), so 4 fingers of MW. Trying again, my eggs from lat year might be too old. Actually can already see the babies eating. In addition to the MW there is all kinds of iny wild insect life they seem to be at least trying to eat, plus there should be good inforsia from all the plants in there. wild life in the tank are what i believe to be grindal worms, daphnia and there is something else, small and white that kind of moves like a bbs. took a measurement, they are 5/6 cm long


11/21 (or so, forgot to log for a bit there) First cleaning/water change... complete disaster. keept sucking fry up, couple made it to the disposal bucket. Took forever to get them back. Also removed all the hiding spot stuff save the plants. All wild insect life gone.

11/23 (again, date?) Brine shrimp hatchery was definately too hot (95+). backed the hatcheries away from the light and the hatch rate exploded (80ish).

11/27 2nd water change & more extensive cleaning. didn't vacum any fry this time. Babies are (and have been for at least a week) showing a color difference. a handful appear white, the majority are dark and showing hints of the stripe. There are a few runts that are super small compared to thier siblings. Some of the bigger ones are beginning to show Dorsal and anal fins.

11/28 fry measure in at 8mm to 1cm. They came out and held still after the night feeding. o counted well over 80. May be even more hiding in the plants. :X

12/2 Growing fast, starting to worry that i'm not seeing ventrals since i fed MW in the early stage. Also they seem to be too big for MW anymore. Some of the dark ones are showing a black edge on thier anal fins.

12/3 I think i see ventrals on one of the big ones. Also seeing some bits of red coloring on the base of tails.

12/4 Definately seeing ventrals now. Also saw the first couple of proper surface breaths

12/5 seeing some red in the anal fins now. Also one fry seems to have developed SBD

12/6 one of the bigger ones are really coloring up. lots more red in his tail and red in his dorsal and anal fins. 



Also recently got this in the mail:









That's their father.

Better pic of Mom:









Babies:










Got a Dilemma, going on vacation for Christmas and trying to get them on something easier to feed that they will eat. Any ideas?


----------



## marktrc

Are they in a 10 gal filled to the top? That's some fast growth.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wow! Not sure if there is anything easier truthfully. Non-lives foods perhaps but they may not take to it


----------



## EvilVOG

10 gallon for now, just increased to 3/4 full. Vacuuming/ 25% water change every 3 days or so. Both parents are of giant genetics.

Possibly thinking decaps... they do seem to like eating the bbs shells off the bottom.


----------



## titolatino1970

they look great just like there cousins


----------



## bethyMT

Are these the same parents as the ones you sent to me? They look very similar, but you said the champion had a brother...

Mine are doing very well, some amazing colors . Haven't lost a single one!


----------



## EvilVOG

possible... i don't recognize your name, and haven't really sold any for a while. 

anyway these two are children from my other spawn, So they have lots of other brothers and sisters. A Couple of his brothers sold at the California show, they took 1st and 2nd in thier class there and the one took RBOS at that show. They are also siblings of 3 of the 4 parents in Tito's spawns.


----------



## bethyMT

Oh - sorry. I messed up. For some reason, I thought titolatino started this thread! He's got siblings of these guys (or something like that), and I have some of their fry. Which are beautiful, BTW.

Sleep deprivation is apparently scrambling my brain. My apologies. 

Good luck! You have some beautiful stock!


----------



## titolatino1970

why yes beth those are your fish cousins and yes evilvog i learned to ship lol


----------



## bethyMT

Yeah, you did a good job shipping! All the fish in one peice, all happy and growing along now.

Is it creepy that I could totally tell that these fish were related? Those brothers look incredibly alike to my untrained eye. Can't wait to see how my fishes' cousins develop!

On a sort of related note, I'd be interested to see how these fry interact with each other, Evilvog. My 14 or so fry are the most peaceful bunch, with basically no agression at 11-12 weeks. There is the occasional flaring and chasing, but nothing serious. I was expecting to have to jar these babies right away. Since they are cousins, it'd be cool to see if yours act like mine, if it runs in the family.


----------



## EvilVOG

I was hoping for at least a little variation in appearance... guess i will need an outcross next. 

At almost a month old these fry have been having tiny territorial battles for at least a week now.


----------



## EvilVOG

Updating... leaving for vacation tomorrow :X

12/9 The dark ones are starting to separate into a couple different amounts of darkness, 

only 2 being the really dark, and are also the 2 that show the most color. One of the white 

ones is starting to show red in it's tail. Today's water change involved an increase to 

full. Still got one or two with SBD issues.

12/10 ONE MONTH OLD! measurement is 1.5-2cm

12/13 Couple of the fry seem to have a "bald spot", not sure if it's a birthmark or 

something. strange patch on thier heads or something.

12/15 Briefed the kid across the street on hatching BBS and cleaning the tanks. Hope he can handle it... one week to go. Fry showing alot more color today.

12/17 Fry survived the weekend, looked a little thin but i think they're about to hit a growth spurt. not much bigger in length than last week but much bigger in general. A couple of the medium color ones are just getting huge. Finally got them eating solid foods. Flakes, micro pellets and smashed NLS pellets.

12/21 Last day before vacation. Hope my sitter can handle it. Moved 75 of the bigger fry to the 30 gallon tub, leaving over 20 in the 10 gallon. Ten gallon also got a 75% water change. The Lighter dark ones are really looking good. calling the bigger ones 3cm. 


couple videos, right before i moved tanks and cleaned them. The short one is of one of my favorites.


----------



## titolatino1970

the 30 gallon tub your useing is it the round rope style or the square sterlite kind


----------



## EvilVOG

Rectangle... sterlite kind i guess? Got it at Lowe's or Home Depot.

Update:
1/4 Got back from vacation yesterday and there was some disaster while i was gone. Lost both parents, no idea why. The Female wasn't a big deal but losing this male was huge. Was planning on Spawning him again this month. Also the grandfather of this spawn got himself stuck in a decoration and injured himself pretty good. Got him in QT with some Myracyn 2, but I don't think he'll survive this. Fry look good, starting to show more color variation than thier aunts and uncles, Size is regulating as most are around the same size now. 3-3 1/4 cm. Starting to see some differences in sex. I see one one that looks like it has an ovipostor and a few with pointy anal fins. Small tank had it's filter hose come off so it was pretty thick with algae, it got an 80/90% WC, the tub was low so it got a 25% WC with a 25% raise in water level.

1/7 Two months old today? Feeding is going pretty well, had to step up the bbs a bit. Got to start getting them into solid food more. Have given them some and they seem to be doing good with it. For sure now i have a few i can tell the sex of. They are fighting some, got a torn fin here and there and one with a little bit of tail missing. If these are like thier parents they will heal up fast. Grandpa is doing well i have him in QT with daily changes with some stress coat and Maracyn II. He still has a big fuzzy spot on his back but he's now active and eating again.


----------



## Option

So sorry to hear about the parents....that sucks. Who was taking care of your stock while you were away?? 

I'm actually more surprised that the fry all survived and the parents (and grandparent) didn't do so well.


----------



## aemaki09

Lets see some updated pics soon! 

These babies are gorgeous! Are you going to sell any?


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry about the parents  At least the kids can carry the torch!


----------



## EvilVOG

Kid across the street was watching them. No idea what happened. I'm not even sure he knew the female was dead when i ran into him while unloading the truck just after getting home. She was dead long enough to really foul the water and the male's tank was sitting empty with clear water.

Will definitely be selling some. There's just over 100 fry. As soon as their eating full size pellets i'll probably start moving them. Going to be careful to leave myself proper breeding stock and show fish this time. Probably also going to send a few to auctions at the spring shows, but there's enough that i'll be selling them all over.

Grandparent got himself stuck in something so i'll consider it unrelated.


----------



## Option

Well, I for one will definitely buy one off you....looking for a female in particular. So when you're ready to sell please do let me know.


----------



## aemaki09

How much would you be selling them for?
I've been considering a giant pair for a while but every one I've seen on AB are imports or not worth the money IMO


----------



## EvilVOG

usually do special pricing for board members. I did $5 each on my last one, but am planning on going to $10 each this round.


----------



## aemaki09

That's definitely fair.
I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread. Would really live to have some


----------



## Option

Sounds fair to me as well. So males will be priced the same as females then?


----------



## aemaki09

That's all up to you. If it were me though and I was charging 10 for males, I might do 7 for females, just because non-breeders seem to prefer males and that'll help sell females a little faster. But like I said, they are your fish, and you know their quality a lot better than I do. I've actually talked to thai breeders that say the females are always worth more than males. Personal preferance.
Regaurdless, $10 any type of giant, male or female sounds very fair to me


----------



## EvilVOG

Been hearing lots of interest in these babies, so here's an update.

Price will be at least $10 per fish, but i'm going to be holding back alot of the best ones for shows, and a few for AB as i need to recoup my overhead.

Reds: So far it's looking like there's only going to be one solid red male. I'll be keeping him. And probably a red female or two if there are any. So if you're holding out for reds...

here's my log entries:

1/16 Lost my first today. Was siphoning water from the tub and he must've gotten sucked in, came out dead on the other side. Now feeding entirely dry food with a couple feedings a week being frozen bloodworms or glassworms. 

1/21 Starting to worry that this spawn won't end up being "giants" they are only 1-1 1/4" yet, hoping that they will still get to that 3" range thier Aunts and Uncles are. Looking at colors, it seems that there's only one (male at least) that's coming out solid red. The rest have some degree of blue either in thier fins and probably some wash as well. Trying to get them up to eating full size pellets so i can start moving them once the weather breaks. Small tank with the runts seems to be all females save one big fat male.

1/26 The bigger ones are up to 1 1/2", so hopefully they are going to keep getting bigger. Lots of fighting tears, they seem to heal up well, but might have to separate some soon. working on bigger "Jars" to let big males continue to grow in. Grandpa is doing well, but has a large bump in his back where the wound was. Some of them are starting to get eating full size pellets.










Here's the big male from the runt tank:



























Grandpa's back injury:


----------



## titolatino1970

nice looking good


----------



## aemaki09

Grandpas looking really good!!
As are the babies.


----------



## EvilVOG

Haven't been keeping up on my log as much lately. Three months old or so, lost another one to the siphon hose. :-( 

Most are now able to eat full size pellets, and anything else that hits their water including one trying to take a chunk out of one of my knuckles during a cleaning.

bigger ones are 1 3/4 - 2 inches not real long but big around. Thinking due to their parents both being runts these will probably not hit true giant sizes.

Can probably start selling them soon as they will need to be separated anyway, just want to be sure it's warm enough before i start shipping them. I do have heat pads on hand it's just i live in a part of the country that can become 25 degrees below freezing in a day after it's 40 or 50.

Here's some vids, first one is the little tank with the "runts" second one is the big tub, and that's why it's sort of blurry.

If you're wanting reds don't hold out hope, you may see the one that's soild red in the tub, and the runt that's red and blue in the little tank, both of those will be ones i keep.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200561039647158
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200561135849563


----------



## aemaki09

Wow! There's do many of them! I would love to get a pair out of your larger tub! Preferably darker colored ones with good form


----------



## EvilVOG

Decided i'm going to start pulling some tomorrow, mostly keeper show fish to preserve their fins and attitude conditioning But whatever extra space i have i will see what i have for you. 

Note that none of them are completely black, the ones that are really black have a blue irid. wash on them, the other dark ones are what i'm going to call "Dark Cherry" - red over black probably a condition of the pineapple that seems to be pretty prevalent in this spawn.

Spotted a couple that have developed blue fins, and one that has some marble/dalmation type clear patches in his finnage. you can see him breifly in the tub vid.


----------



## aemaki09

I would love to see a pic of that dalmation type! He might be perfect for what I'm looking for. Also those dark cherries sound really interesting. I wouldn't mind seeing what your talking about if you have the time


----------



## EvilVOG

Here's one of the "Dark Cherry" bettas, unfortunately my camera likes to over saturate the color. the red is a much darker color, both on the fins and on the body. 




Here's my Red boy, probably going to breed him, may also show him but he apparently tore his dorsal a little bit overnight.




















Here's the oddball marble/dalmation/cellophane boy. He has a fantastic attitude so i may hold him back for show, and if/when he gets sold i'm probably going to put a crazy number on him.












Here's the blue and red boy, also a keeper:

















And here's Goliath... was the biggest boy in the little tank. He's only 2" long but he's so big around.









Gotta find some more lids for my jars, then i can separate some that i may sell. Will work on that maybe tomorrow, I was pretty busy today.


----------



## aemaki09

I am in love with the reds and dark cherries! If you can find me a pair that have good form that won't end up being keepers I would live to take them off your hands 

I also noticed you lived in Detroit, do you ever get towards ohio?


----------



## EvilVOG

i do have a red male that has a bunch of white on him that will most likely go to be sold. 

I do occasionally get to Ohio, but never far from the I-75 corridor. Not all that often though. I am hoping to get a job in Toledo that i have been interviewing for.


----------



## Crowntails

I love Goliath. He's a beauty!


----------



## aemaki09

That male sounds really interesting.
I get up towards the Toledo/maumee area a couple times a month that's why I was asking. Hopefully you can get that job!


----------



## EvilVOG

The weather needs to quit so i can start moving these. Should have been already working another spawn. Need more space but i don't pay retail and people around here think their used aquariums are made of gold or something.

If anyone local is wanting some we can work something out.

Log entries:

2/22 had some in jars for a while, had a few surprises There was one male that was sort of marbled that i decided to keep for show, and now there's a female that had red fins that over the past week the red is disappearing. Injured fish heal crazy quick, it's hard to comprehend actually. There are at least two with blue fins, possibly three or four. One of them is almost BF with red and blue. The marbled boy blew a nice bubblenest after the last water change, a few days after the rest of the jarred males blew little ones of thier own. Mostly just around 2 inches. Need the weather to break so i can start selling some. Got super cold just as they became big enough to sell.

3/4 The red loss female has oficcally lost the last of her red. It seems there is another dark male beginning to turn marble like the original. Still just around 2". A big 2", but not 3... think that's going to be it for these. Tried to separate the BF blue/red male, but instead got the blue fin female. The jarred males blow nests every time i change thier water. Weather needs to break so i can ship. It has not been above 40 for at least a month now.

Photos - red loss female (keeper):

















And the Blue finned girl:


----------



## aemaki09

They are so cute! I wish the red loss girl didn't lose it! She was absolutely adorable with it on her fins


----------



## EvilVOG

Blue fin Girl turned into a boy, and Red loss girl has blown a bubblenest in her jar so i'm thinking she may also be a late blooming male.

Show season is starting back up and i'm sending a cadre of fish regardless of weather (it's still pretty cold here). There will be a few going to auction at the show in Texas next weekend.

This also clears space for me to separate out more fish as they're really starting to hurt each other and it's time to get them to new homes. So if you're looking for something from me now is the time to ask and i'll try and separate what you're looking for. 

They have traits rooted in a few different conditions, most demonstrate varying degrees of the following: Red, Black, Irid. Blue, pineapple scaleing, 2-ray branching, and Orchid. Most are black with red fins and some blue wash, couple red males that have some white in their fins, couple Cambodian females, a handful of females that seem to have no color at all, Some of the dark ones have heavy red, and others have varying degrees of being almost a red but the color is muddied... let me know what you're after. I may also have a couple more females that are displaying red loss.

Will be able to ship starting 4/1.

Here's a vid of a Male that is going to Texas probably. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200786092713344


----------



## aemaki09

I would love a red pair, or a pair that looks similar to the male in the video!!


----------



## Alcemistnv

What would prices be for a girl that isn't exactly top quality? 

I'm hoping to start a sorority when i return back to my dorm since I'm trying to sell my boys, leaving me with no other fish but the otos and a baby.


----------



## EvilVOG

I'll try and find some girls i can sell you cheap. Will pull the reds plus i think i have one more like the one in that last video


----------



## Alcemistnv

Okay c:

As mentioned, I won't be back til next Sunday/monday


----------



## Alcemistnv

Also, I might be getting just one girl.

I'd prefer a girl with color, but I'm good with anything in general C:


----------



## EvilVOG

ok got some fish on my website under current stock.

don't really have any girls that i can sell for any cheaper than the $10 per that i'm already offering to members of this board. Let me recoup some of my investment and get a little money in my pocket and then we'll see.

Also my be interested in doing fish for fish trades. Because i used runts to spawn these they're not in that 3" or bigger range i'm after, and i might also be interested in plakats with the OHM tail that comes from multi-ray, and other colors maybe.


----------



## Skyewillow

Your stock is lovely, and your page is set up quite neatly and very easy to navigate! I wish I had room for a couple more tanks! I'm droolin! lol


----------



## Alcemistnv

Well I'm good with $10 for a fish, its actually the shipping costs that worry me xD


----------



## aemaki09

I am in love with #24 for males, and someone like #29 for females. 
Can I reserve them and pay you next week?


----------



## EvilVOG

sure that's fine

should have just re-watermarked that female... she's actually #30
shipping is only $10 for a pair priority/ $35 for express. I just sent 12 to Texas and even with how cold it is they all made it just fine priority.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## aemaki09

That's fine, I'll take her or one that looks similar, they are $10 a piece right?
How much will shipping be to 44904?


----------



## EvilVOG

I just charge the flat rate for shipping, it's not far off of exact cost +the heat pad, bags, Styrofoam... generally it's ends up being + or - 50 cents to a dollar, and it makes it easier for me as i can overestimate the weight a little bit since i don't have a scale. This way i can ship without leaving the house.


----------



## aemaki09

So like $13ish? I think it's like $12.35 for a smaller flat rate box...just trying to figure out how much I need to get together for those two.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Can I have female. 25 if possible?
She's gorgeous! 
I won't be able to receive her just yet, not until a bit until next week 

Edit: ahh I just realized its a pair for $10. I might wait until you have another girl up for me to pair her with 

Edit: are all the girls listed from the current spawn right now? Because wow you got some good girls and boys.


----------



## aemaki09

Oops! I didn't see that you wrote shipping was $10 in the post before.
So $30 total right?


----------



## EvilVOG

yes, two fish, $30 shipping included

for clarification:
fish for members of this board are $10 each
1-2 fish fit in the small box i ship with, and it's $10 to ship it priority
4 fish idk, have to re-examine my boxes.
6 fish $20 for priority
all the fish are from the same spawn. here's the small box the way i set it up: 









think it's the 0-box 11 if you look it up at the USPS


----------



## Alcemistnv

I didn't see te $10 shipping either lol

Okay so I guess this all depends on if the girls in my dorm are alive or not. But. I might be getting 2. Going to wait for the 2nd girl though.
$30 is nt bad for 2 girls and shipping


----------



## EvilVOG

this box is not a flat rate box so i can ship it for a little less... unless the costs went up? I personally think that most sellers charge too much for shipping. If you look around a bit you'll find others that charge the same i do. Maybe they just don't know shipping like i do. I do lots of shipping between the fish and car parts and other stuff. The flat rate boxes are nice if your stuff fits perfectly, otherwise you're probably better off using a different size box.


----------



## aemaki09

Sounds great! I'll PM you sometime next week for your PayPal information to get everything going.
I normally pay about $12.35 to ship a smaller flat rate box, then I have to pay for the styrofoam and heat packs so it ends up coming to about $16 total, but I definitely don't know the postal system as well as other more established breeders. I may have to try it your way a couple times and see how I fair price wise.


----------



## Alcemistnv

A lot of times I have to wait until someone offers shipping for low because I'm always scared seeking $35 for shipping. 

The good news is that its getting warm out thankfully 

I'm excited to see the other girls now x3

And when should I give you my information as well?


----------



## EvilVOG

yeah just check out the 0-box4, you'll probably have to order it directly from the USPS but it's free.

whenever either of you are ready just pm me and we'll do all the info then. 

Definitely getting warmer, i just tested the waters sending the fish i intend to keep via priority and they made it just fine, so i think we're in the clear.


----------



## Alcemistnv

okay, sounds good 

Two questions:
Are those the only girls currently available to be shipped out? 

And 
When will you be shipping the fish out? I won't be able to return until Sunday and I'd raher pefer to receive the fish sometime midweek if possible. OF course, its up to you


----------



## EvilVOG

generally after payment is made i ship on either Monday or Tuesday to hopefully ensure they arrive during that week and not get stuck somewhere for a weekend. Generally it takes 3 days for priority. The fish i just mailed this Monday arrived today (Wednesday).

I have lots more fish but i only have so much heat pad space for jars. Mostly i was trying to pull out some males as they are starting to get too rough with one another, and then a few females that matched well with Aemaki was looking for. So i have females that look a lot different from what's up there right now.


----------



## Alcemistnv

ahhh, that's completely understandable 

I sent you a PM already, so I'm just trying to figure out how to do this, because it'd be cheaper with the 2 girls together.
I'm SO sorry if I seem annoying at all, this is my first time doing something like this 

Something tells me girl #2 is waiting in the tank for me xD


----------



## Alcemistnv

I think what I'm mainly looking for is a girl like daddy. Or a dark cherry like fish.

And then I'll be good to go xD
And when I send the money, even if I don't have a girl picked out by then, I'll send you the money for 2 girls


----------



## EvilVOG

ok, i'll look for that when i get some jars emptied.


----------



## Alcemistnv

sounds awesome! 

Thanks!


----------



## EvilVOG

Prelim results are in from the Texas show. All fish from this spawn...
New breeder division
1st place plakat male
3rd place plakat male
3rd place singletail female (and that's up against every tail type except DT)
BEST OF SHOW MALE!


----------



## aemaki09

Nice job!! Congrats!


----------



## Option

EvilVOG said:


> Prelim results are in from the Texas show. All fish from this spawn...
> New breeder division
> 1st place plakat male
> 3rd place plakat male
> 3rd place singletail female (and that's up against every tail type except DT)
> BEST OF SHOW MALE!


Congrats on these results! If I may ask, how troublesome was it to travel with your betta all the way to Texas for this show?


----------



## Alcemistnv

Congrats as well


----------



## aemaki09

Option said:


> Congrats on these results! If I may ask, how troublesome was it to travel with your betta all the way to Texas for this show?


I'm sure he probably shipped them there.


----------



## EvilVOG

yep, i mailed 12 fish to the show in 2 separate custom boxes. It's not much different than how i would pack them if i were to drive them there myself. It's not too much trouble. There's an FAQ in one of the boards of this forum on how to ship bettas.


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow!! Congrats on the wins!!


----------



## Option

EvilVOG said:


> yep, i mailed 12 fish to the show in 2 separate custom boxes. It's not much different than how i would pack them if i were to drive them there myself.


This has always been my biggest fear though. It is already nerve wracking to mail a betta....but to mail your best show quality betta!!....and to mail 12 of them!!!!!??? I think I would have a heart attack.


----------



## EvilVOG

It was at first, but it' s gone well for me. Out of the 100 or so times I've shipped, I only lost two and that was due to a freak weather change. It was 40 when they left here, they were going to Alaska, so I put the extra hot heat pad in. When they were passing Seattle, it was 80 degrees outside...

Also the father of this spawn went to a show every two weeks for a couple months riding priority each way and did fine. He spent more time in transit back and forth than he did here.


----------



## bniebetta

Starting a soroity soon with a few giants  I looked on your site but you don't have very many available. When will you get more in stock?


----------



## EvilVOG

well i have piles of fish, but limited space for keeping them separate. Right now the males need the isolation more. As far as size goes i think because the parents were runts these aren't quite giant sized. The bigger ones are around 2 and 1/2 inches and i don't expect them to get much bigger.

And to compound the space issue the Texas show's auction was not well attended because of it being on Easter so out of the 6 i expected to not be coming back, 4 are coming back.


----------



## Alcemistnv

bniebetta said:


> Starting a soroity soon with a few giants  I looked on your site but you don't have very many available. When will you get more in stock?


*bought two of the girls*
sorry xD


----------



## bniebetta

Oh ok, let me know when you have more


----------



## EvilVOG

ok today's fish have shipped, and i'm in panic mode trying to find room for the 10 that are returning from Texas.

boxes that went out today you two should have the tracking numbers in your email. One of the boxes is a little beat up it was the box that i was sending the father back and forth to shows in. Let me know when you get them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

The marble male is soooo gorgeous! Shame I am across the border from you 
They are very nice!


----------



## Alcemistnv

thank you! 
I will defiinitely let you know when I receive it!


----------



## EvilVOG

I can get fish to Canada, there's just a few hurdles. From what i was told they have to be for pets, and priority mail is just too slow, so it has to be sent global express at $50. I sent two from my last spawn and learned that lesson. The did get there in 7 or 8 days, a bit cold and stressed, but alive.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yeah just shipping across the country cost me just over $60 and all four fish arrived dead.
I would do it in the summer and with a few other breeders to save on shipping. How can they control what I do with my pet? They can't find me and charge me I would say I didn't breed them lol.


----------



## EvilVOG

yeah idk it's weird. was thinking of just getting an enhanced license so i could drive across to Windsor and then mail, but i would have to be a lot to make it worth my while.


----------



## aemaki09

I never got my tracking number, if you could re-send it that would be great!
Also, if you need to make some more room, I'll happily take a few more depending in how these 2 arrive, usps sucks at getting things to me on time lately


----------



## Alcemistnv

EDIT: I'll just message you about it :c


----------



## EvilVOG

aemaki, just re-replied to the pm i sent you with the tracking and checked it. Looks like it hit a snag and ended up in PA somehow. 

Sorry this has not been a good day.


----------



## Alcemistnv

EvilVOG said:


> aemaki, just re-replied to the pm i sent you with the tracking and checked it. Looks like it hit a snag and ended up in PA somehow.
> 
> Sorry this has not been a good day.


I hope things get better c:


----------



## aemaki09

No worries! That's the sorting facility all packages end up at before they come to me. They should have been here today having got there yesterday, but oh well, they are supposed to be here tomorrow according to usps anyways. Plus weather is good so I'm not too worried 


What's wrong?

How dd your show fish arrive bac to you?


----------



## EvilVOG

I hope so.

Fish came back to me and got left on my concrete porch yesterday. I was home, but no door knock or bell ring. found them in the afternoon, it was still 30 degrees, and the fish were darn near frozen, but they all made it.

other fish i shipped Tuesday didn't make it though. I'm thinking the gas station post office i dropped my boxes at is to blame. Seen him be rough with boxes before and specifically told him not only to be gentle, but what was in them. Next time it's straight to the post office if the neighborhood mail is three hours early again.

Got other stuff going on too. Best friend and next door neighbor's mother from when i grew up in Ohio I have just found out was sick the other day, and then she passed on the next. So i'm trying to get some stuff together to do down for the funeral.

And some nutcase is constantly flagging my Craig's list ads because he thinks it's funny.


----------



## Alcemistnv

EvilVOG said:


> I hope so.
> 
> Fish came back to me and got left on my concrete porch yesterday. I was home, but no door knock or bell ring. found them in the afternoon, it was still 30 degrees, and the fish were darn near frozen, but they all made it.
> 
> other fish i shipped Tuesday didn't make it though. I'm thinking the gas station post office i dropped my boxes at is to blame. Seen him be rough with boxes before and specifically told him not only to be gentle, but what was in them. Next time it's straight to the post office if the neighborhood mail is three hours early again.
> 
> Got other stuff going on too. Best friend and next door neighbor's mother from when i grew up in Ohio I have just found out was sick the other day, and then she passed on the next. So i'm trying to get some stuff together to do down for the funeral.
> 
> And some nutcase is constantly flagging my Craig's list ads because he thinks it's funny.


That doesn't sound like things are going so well, I apologize.
I'm sure things will get better after this, there's always a rainbow at the end of every storm.

I wish you luck


----------



## aemaki09

Oh wow! You definitely have a lot going on!

My best friend of 10 years dad died last week from an anurism. It was really sudden and tragic so I know what you are going through with that. I'm sorry!


----------



## aemaki09

I got them this morning. Both were alive and are acclimating well!
They look great!


----------



## Option

EvilVOG said:


> Fish came back to me and got left on my concrete porch yesterday. I was home, but no door knock or bell ring. found them in the afternoon, it was still 30 degrees, and the fish were darn near frozen, but they all made it.
> 
> other fish i shipped Tuesday didn't make it though. I'm thinking the gas station post office i dropped my boxes at is to blame. Seen him be rough with boxes before and specifically told him not only to be gentle, but what was in them. Next time it's straight to the post office if the neighborhood mail is three hours early again.


These are my exact fears & nightmares about shipping fish. I know it doesn't happen often if you know what you're doing, but to mail a show quality fish to a destination for an IBC competition can be such a gamble it seems.


----------



## aemaki09

After looking at These guys, I really want to get another pair!
Do you have any full reds?


----------



## EvilVOG

Option said:


> These are my exact fears & nightmares about shipping fish. I know it doesn't happen often if you know what you're doing, but to mail a show quality fish to a destination for an IBC competition can be such a gamble it seems.


It is a gamble but losses are rare. something had to have happened to that box. I've only lost 2 shipments out of near 100 now, this one and one other where the weather changed drastically mid-shipment and the heat pad i put in was probably also too hot.

So glad your fish made it. I was really nervous. As far as full red i only have the one that came out 100% red and he's not only one of my winning show fish, but will be a breeder too. I do have those couple males on my website that are mostly red (one is not feeling too well atm :X) and i have a couple females that are cambodian. Those have tended to turn red-er over time and once in isolation.


----------



## Alcemistnv

aemaki09 said:


> After looking at These guys, I really want to get another pair!
> Do you have any full reds?


Aemaki, you should post pics of the ones you have now! 

I wanna see them c:


----------



## aemaki09

I'm really interested in 29, is he sold on AB yet?
I know he's exactly the same color, but has great form! The top female on their page looks really nice too, but is sold...do you have anyone similar finnage wise?


----------



## aemaki09

Male

















Female









It's really hard to get the females color to show up for some reason, but she's the spitting image of him color wise. Almost looks like she's got some CT in her with te way her caudal looks, but I'm 100% satisfied with them! 
I expected them to be a little bigger for some reason, but realize that tey were spawned from runts so I shouldn't expect much more growth if any


----------



## Option

Nice! I absolutely love the first shot of the male.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Agreed!
That male picture is wonderful!!!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! It was pure luck lol he was moving ALOT!
I am absolutely in love with his finnage though. He almost looks like a wild (if he had te right coloring)


----------



## Alcemistnv

Pure luck pictures are usually the best 

Also, how is your spawn coming along?


----------



## aemaki09

Not the best. It's hard to count how many I have left, I have 3 huge ones and count like 5 that are a third of their size. I imagine I won't have any to sell after I give skyewillow her 2


----------



## Skyewillow

aemaki09 said:


> Not the best. It's hard to count how many I have left, I have 3 huge ones and count like 5 that are a third of their size. I imagine I won't have any to sell after I give skyewillow her 2


Hopefully the rest are just really good at hiding!


----------



## Alcemistnv

aemaki09 said:


> Not the best. It's hard to count how many I have left, I have 3 huge ones and count like 5 that are a third of their size. I imagine I won't have any to sell after I give skyewillow her 2



Ahhh okay :<
Sorry that the spawn didn't turn out so well...


----------



## EvilVOG

29 has a bid, and i have at least 4 people e-mailing me about him so i think they're all going to try and snipe it.

But some of the Fish that came back from Texas will be going for sale as soon as i get pictures going.

But all of them are 2-ray branched in the tail like a crowntail instead of the 4-ray like the halfmoons.


----------



## aemaki09

please let me know when you get the pictures updated I'd love to check out what you had come back from the show!


----------



## Alcemistnv

aemaki09 said:


> please let me know when you get the pictures updated I'd love to check out what you had come back from the show!


seconded!


----------



## EvilVOG

got a couple more pictures to go and then watermarks, and posting them to the site. Will also be moving this discussion to the classified section. Will put that up when i'm done with the photos.


----------



## Alcemistnv

so excited!!! 

Get to pick a new girl c:


----------



## aemaki09

Sounds good, I'll keep my eye out for the ad!


----------



## EvilVOG

consider this thread closed, all future correspondence on these fish should move over to my classified thread here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1702489#post1702489


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll close it.


----------

